# Social Anxiety Disorder: Some Statistics



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Social Anxiety Disorder: Some Statistics



> *Social Anxiety Disorder: Did You Know?*
> 
> • 40-50% of people with SAD also have depression
> • SAD is the most common anxiety disorder
> ...


http://www.askdrjones.com/social-anxiety-disorder/social-anxiety-disorder-did-you-know/


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

• Only 5% with SAD get treatment

Wow!

Lucky for me i manage to finish high school


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Future looking bright!

I'll give someone my diplomas, they aren't good for ****.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

I'm a freaking statistic =( Why am I so typical. Hipster mode activate!


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

SAD happens to everyone at times. 80% of men have clinical SAD when approaching a woman. The difference is that it does not become entrenched after the episode is past. Post Traumatic Stress Syndrome was linked to lack of serotonin recently - that is why the person does not recover from the trauma. SAD also involves lack of serotonin, so the person does not recover from events creating SAD symptoms.


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

> Onset of SAD is usually age 14-16


Thats the age I started drinking and stealing diazepam and mandrax


----------



## Drew (Jan 23, 2006)

jim_morrison said:


> Social Anxiety Disorder: Some Statistics
> 
> http://www.askdrjones.com/social-anxiety-disorder/social-anxiety-disorder-did-you-know/


WOW! Thanks for sharing.

I'm curious, how did you find that link? I am going to contact Dr Jones because I'm curious about the research behind those numbers (not that I'm doubting they aren't true).


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Drew said:


> WOW! Thanks for sharing.
> 
> I'm curious, how did you find that link? I am going to contact Dr Jones because I'm curious about the research behind those numbers (not that I'm doubting they aren't true).


I found it under the subsection of his site dedicated to SAD which can be found here; 
http://www.askdrjones.com/category/social-anxiety-disorder/


----------



## TehShyGuy (Mar 30, 2012)

Sadly I see myself becoming a statistic, especially in combination with my depression.


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

Most of these statistics apply to me.


----------



## Gryffindor85 (Nov 7, 2011)

The main thing I doubt is the 50% not completing high school. It seems like most people here have at least finished high school, if not college. Also, I know Avoidant Personality Disorder makes up 1% of population, so I'm guessing all of this 13% isn't extreme enough to be considered Avoidant.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

yes i have depression...i agree the statistics are true somewhat


----------



## whattothink (Jun 2, 2005)

Eh. We're all statistics in one way or another.

"22.3% of those with SAD are on welfare"

I figured this would be a little bit higher. But I suppose not everyone has extreme SA.


----------



## spankyy (Feb 12, 2012)

i sure was shy before,but things started getting fd up at arround 15 y/o


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

Ventura said:


> Thanks for the statistics- wow, they do seem to be right!


Can you make a poll on this forum where ppl could answer those questions ? I'm curious of the results


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

Wow! Only 50% graduate HS. Can't say that I'm shocked, but it's still an overwhelming number. I also have depression, so thats not surprising so many people with SA get it.


----------



## RavenDust (May 2, 2012)

Oh wow. That's...disturbing, I guess. I don't know exactly the right word to use here...


----------



## jesica24 (May 21, 2012)

Yes. Lucky you.


----------



## loophole (Apr 15, 2012)

Guess i'm in the 5%.. but meds really don't make me "act" any different just help me to cope with it better.. (not give a poo)


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

This could be true although I did finish high school, but I do have depression and my SA/avoidance patterns did start happening before the age of ten


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

> *Social Anxiety Disorder: Did You Know?*
> 
> • 40-50% of people with SAD also have depression
> • SAD is the most common anxiety disorder
> ...


Except for a few, all that happend to me.


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

**** I'm afraid I'll be one of those who don't finish high school :|


----------



## Michael91 (Dec 7, 2011)

Do you know where these statistics come from?


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Not sure where he got them from sorry.


----------



## Jklivin (Aug 15, 2012)

• 50% of those with SAD also have another psychiatric disorder, especially
alcohol abuse

What came first, alcohol or SAD?


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

This is really depressing. Yet at the same time I feel a little less pathetic about myself, for having graduated highschool, being in a relationship and having never claimed welfare (ok so I _would_ if I was elligable but that's not the point lol).


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

Jklivin said:


> • 50% of those with SAD also have another psychiatric disorder, especially
> alcohol abuse
> 
> What came first, alcohol or SAD?


I'd say more often SAD. Using alcohol to 'self medicate' could easily lead to addiction. I don't think alcoholism can lead to social anxiety.


----------



## Hamster12 (Jun 11, 2012)

I tick all those boxes. My SA started around age 14. 

Another question I'd like to know the answer to is what percentage have had it and no longer have it.

And if it starts at puberty does it go away at menopause?


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

About 4 of those statistics apply to me.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Usually, it's the SAD that is first. The alcohol "numbs the pain".


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

5% get treatment, wow. Doesn't really surprise me, but what did is that 50% will not finish high school? That might not be very accurate... I think if you look at the number of people that go undiagnosed, there are probably a lot suffering from SAD who still end up finishing high school. 50% seems high.


----------



## NeuromorPhish (Oct 11, 2012)

Michael91 said:


> Do you know where these statistics come from?





jim_morrison said:


> Not sure where he got them from sorry.


The link seems to be broken...

But i found a similar source of statistical information 
http://www.adaa.org/about-adaa/press-room/facts-statistics
(admittedly, i'd never seen that site before and do not know how reliable it is)


----------



## ingenious53 (May 27, 2011)

Schools should do more to help kids with their social skills.


----------



## retepe94 (Aug 15, 2012)

ingenious53 said:


> Schools should do more to help kids with their social skills.


Exactly, I think School fail to see that it's not only education some kids need help with, they also need life skills.


----------



## CheezusCrust (May 23, 2013)

Hmm, I seem to recall the % of people with SAD (the not just public speaking kind) being 5%. I think I saw that at NIH or CDC website. It's actually quite uncommon which partly explains people's lack of acceptance and acknowledgement of the condition.


----------



## laurentehstrange (May 31, 2013)

I'm not fully buying the "50% with SAD won't graduate high school." Alot of people with SAD are quiet but alot of quiet people do well in classes and are really smart. 
Also maybe cause I went to a private school and didn't know anyone who dropped out of high school I was always told that the dropouts were troublemakers and the image of these troublemakers I would have in my head were these loud and obnoxious people who thought school was pointless.


----------



## slider (Feb 9, 2013)

I have no idea how I graduated high school with honors...


----------



## rimi (Jun 28, 2013)

my God, this is totally my case. i am 16 and this freaking thing started off like two years back. FML!


----------

